# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Mutuo costruzione casa:

## ROBERTO5096

Situazione:
Marito e moglie con lei unica piena proprietaria del terreno ove hanno deciso di costruire un'abitazione che si vogliono poi cointestare.
Problemi:
- potranno al termine lavori cointestarsi la proprietà quando risulta che stiano costruendo su un terreno che non è di entrambi?
- gli interessi passivi del mutuo ipotecario fatto per la costruzione e cointestato potranno essere detratti da entrambi ?
grazie per i pareri....  :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> Situazione:
> Marito e moglie con lei unica piena proprietaria del terreno ove hanno deciso di costruire un'abitazione che si vogliono poi cointestare.
> Problemi:
> - potranno al termine lavori cointestarsi la proprietà quando risulta che stiano costruendo su un terreno che non è di entrambi?
> - gli interessi passivi del mutuo ipotecario fatto per la costruzione e cointestato potranno essere detratti da entrambi ?
> grazie per i pareri....

  Forse è consigliabile che la moglie doni al marito metà del terreno, così risolvi ogni problema. 
Ciao

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Forse è consigliabile che la moglie doni al marito metà del terreno, così risolvi ogni problema. 
> Ciao

  questo l'ho preso in considerazione ma devo passare dal notaio e far loro spendere qualche sacchetto di Euro.  :Frown:

----------


## ROBERTO5096

il diritto di superficie .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Se al coniuge non proprietario si assegna il diritto di superficie con tempo illimitato credo che si possa risolvere ogni questione.  :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> il diritto di superficie .  
> Se al coniuge non proprietario si assegna il diritto di superficie con tempo illimitato credo che si possa risolvere ogni questione.

  Lo volevo proporre insieme alla donazione, ma mi &#232; sorto un dubbio.
Il proprietario (moglie) concede il diritto di superficie al marito (per un tempo determinato), che poi costruisce. Ma in questo caso il fabbricato rimane di propriet&#224; del solo marito e non della moglie. Quindi ? 
Ciao 
P.S.- Anche per il diritto di superficie occorre l'atto notarile

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Lo volevo proporre insieme alla donazione, ma mi è sorto un dubbio.
> Il proprietario (moglie) concede il diritto di superficie al marito (per un tempo determinato), che poi costruisce. Ma in questo caso il fabbricato rimane di proprietà del solo marito e non della moglie. Quindi ? 
> Ciao 
> P.S.- Anche per il diritto di superficie occorre l'atto notarile

  Se ha fine costruzione si intestano la casa al 50 % e il coniuge non dice nulla per in tempo necessario all'usocapione forse può essere evitato l'atto notarile.
Troppo forzata ? 
ciao  :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> Se ha fine costruzione si intestano la casa al 50 % e il coniuge non dice nulla per in tempo necessario all'usocapione forse può essere evitato l'atto notarile.
> Troppo forzata ? 
> ciao

  Soluzione molto .. italiana  :Smile:

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Soluzione molto .. italiana

  CONCORDO AL 100%  :Smile:

----------

